# HAUNTED RADIO: knotts, hhn, news on several haunts, leslie vernon's return, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: knotts, hhn, news on several haunts, leslie vernon's return, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off the month of July with news on the Midnight Syndicate, The Dead Matter, the Fright Night Film Fest, Horror Realm, Universal Florida's Halloween Horror Nights 21, Universal Hollywood's Halloween Horror Nights, the Winchester Mystery House's Fright Nights, the Haunted Hotel, Knott's Scary Farm, Haunted High, Before the Mask: the Return of Leslie Vernon, the Scream trilogy, Halloween 2, Final Destination 5, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and we review the film, "Texas Chainsaw Massacre: the Beginning!" Then, the Freek returns with another edition of "Retched Radio!" All of this, and so much more on the July 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-070611.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

